

Is quantum theory weird enough for the real world? - demallien
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727741.300-is-quantum-theory-weird-enough-for-the-real-world.html?full=true

======
hga
Luboš Motl brings his usual style to a denunciation of this article:
[http://motls.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-scientist-attacks-
quan...](http://motls.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-scientist-attacks-quantum-
physics.html)

(Yesterday there was a HN submission of it but I can't find it now.)

